# Harmon Kardon AVR turns on or off but not both



## njmurvin (Oct 17, 2006)

I recently purchased a Harmon Kardon AVR1700. It apparently has separate IR codes to power on and power off (as opposed to a toggle where the same code does both). In the remote codes for setting up the HK with my HR23 remote, several of the codes sort of work. However, in every setting that works, the power button either turns the HK receiver on or turns it off - not both. I have found no code or method (a friend suggested hitting power twice) to allow me to turn the receiver both on and off. As it stands, I have the remote set to turn on the receiver, but I have to turn it off manually or use the receiver's native remote. Is there any way to accommodate a receiver with separate on/off IR codes? Incidentally, I have the same issue in my family room with a Yamaha receiver but I have a Harmony One that takes care of it. This is a master bedroom retreat and I really don't want to have to buy another Harmony remote just for this.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Are you using the main power button in the middle? Try the on/off buttons on the upper right corner of the remote.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The DIRECTV remote code finder recommends code# 31304.

When telling us which remote you have, you should use the remote control model number as opposed to the receiver model number. I think they're up to the RC65 now.


----------



## njmurvin (Oct 17, 2006)

Studechip - I am using the power button in the middle while in the AV1 mode. I believer the buttons on the right turn on/off the DVR and/or TV. 

Harsh - I'll have to look at the remote to get the exact model #. I tried each of the codes for HK. I don't recall which I used. I'm curious how any remote code will make this work with only one power button - when the AVR is expecting different IR codes for on/off (unless there's a trick like rapidly pressing the power button twice to toggle the codes).


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Program AV1 for on and AV2 for off.


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

HK has never had a toggle command available, so your only solution is what samrs posted, the use of two devices for separate on & off of the HK receiver.


----------



## njmurvin (Oct 17, 2006)

Brilliant! It never occurred to me to use AV2. I'll set that up with one of the codes that turns off the power. Thanks.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Don't tell your spouse how the remote works. 

Just tell them it's picky about who touches it, and they should keep their hands off.


----------



## njmurvin (Oct 17, 2006)

FWIW, I set up the remove for AV1 to power on the receiver and AV2 to power it off. It's kludgy, but it works.

Also, I thought about my HR23 upstairs that has HDMI to my TV and component to my HD Slingbox. Only recently did I change the TV from component. Anyway, I expected the same problem (TV off not able to watch protected content via the Slingbox). But, it doesn't happen. The difference is I use a Harmon Kardon AVR1700 for sound and video switching. So, apparently, the HK does the handshake with the HR23 even when it's powered off (standby).


----------

